# Riding/horse lessons and life in general.



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

Although my family is pretty "horsey" we could never "afford horses" (which is really funny considering we are now poorer than ever and have 2...) & so I had to fight for it. I used to dream of riding & would cry when id wake up before the dream was done. I would get to ride family's horses sometimes but it was never enough to feed my hunger. I started volunteering at a therapeutic riding center at 12, my mom would drive me there 4 days a week after school (god do I love my mom) & I volunteered there for 3 years. I devour information, and that's how I learned. I read everything and am very observant, I would watch other people ride and learn (I'm lucky and am a natural born rider). I then posted signs in every feed store offering to feed or muck or anything I just wanted horse time and a woman who owned one of the feed stores let me start riding her horses every day (they were insane, idk how I survived!) then I posted an ad on Craigslist for the same thing and a guy answered who didn't want me to muck, he had someone to do that he needed someone to ride & help him with his babies. He put me on his barely started 2 year olds and I rode everyday I could. By now I had quite a bit of experience but WOW did I learn a lot by working with those babies. Somehow, by the grace of god, we learned together and no one died haha. I took one of the babies, a then 3 year old, to a natural horsemanship clinic and we got the most out of it than anyone else because we didn't already have opinions on training, I learned then to just absorb everything, the good and the bad and pick through. I continued to ride for other people and start babies through high school and got my first horse of my own at 17. I am now 19 and working at a top reining ranch with some of the best horses money can buy. I also realized almost immediately after taking this job that I do not want to work in the horse industry! I know I sound insane, believe me. I love my horses but they're too personal, ifthat makes any sense. 


The point to all that atrocious rambling is GO FOR IT! Don't let anything hold you back, what do you have to lose? Just because you have to fight from the bottom doesn't mean you wont succeed. It's all about the experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Such an interesting story. Both of you have interesting stories.
It's nice to have a clear goal and the drive to reach for it. Wishing you both the courage and stamina to go for it, and the willingness to accept what may actually come your way. I guess that means, that as you probably know, life happens, and it isn't always a part of your plans. But having a plan is definintely better.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, TKButtermilk, that's incredible! I live around a few farms with lots of horses and even a Sport Horse training facility just a few miles down the road, but I haven't had the courage to ask anyone if they'd need help at all in exchange for riding time. I try to read everything I can get a hold of but it never seems like enough! Ha hah. I was thinking that maybe after I get more experience under my belt with these lessons I'd start asking around. Maybe over the summer or when I start college get a part time job at a stable or something. Right now I'm mostly concerned with knowing next to nothing other than theory :{


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Also, does anybody know of any good informational horse books? My funds are limited, but I would really like to start expanding my personal library. Right now I have a grand total of one book, some magazines (I'm subscribed to Horse&Rider and Horse Illustrated) and Seabiscut.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Change of plans.

I've been considering going to Ohio State A.T.I. for a while, instead of the community college I was talking about. There, I would be able to complete an associates degree in Horse Science, or Horse Management (from what I've read, they're the same program but the first is meant for transferring). It would be around $17,000 a year. After, I would transfer to Findlay and complete an associates in Equine Studies. So, hopefully, at the end of four years, I would have two associates degrees. Also, I would have a lot less money to pay back as it's around $40,000 a year to go to Findlay and I would be there for two less years than I had originally planned. I would still be able to take some general classes before going to Findlay and I will also have the opportunity to take classes I wouldn't be able to at Findlay. 

If I do go to O.S.U. I would have to be able to sit a walk, trot and canter to be able to take riding classes. Their program doesn't seem to be as focused on training as it is on horse science in general. Does anybody know anymore about their program, or know anyone who goes there? Any information would be greatly appreciated!!

On a side note, Happy New Year to everyone! I hope everybody will be safe, happy and healthy in the new year and will achieve their goals, whatever they may be!


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

I applied to Findlay about a month or two ago and just got accepted a couple days ago for the english equine studies program. So if you you ever end up going there that would be cool if I kinda already "knew" someone that went there!


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Update:
First lesson should be Tuesday! I'm super excited!
And jfisher, that would be pretty cool!


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

So, I've pretty much neglected this thread and a lot has changed since I posted it so here's an update:

I'm not going to Findlay, unfortunately, but I do hope to attend The OSU ATI withing the next few years to get an associate degree in Horse Management. I'm hoping that they will allow you to bring your own horse with you and board them there because I will be getting my own horse next spring. My aunt will be giving me her 15 year old Arabian mare, Isis, depending on if I can get a job by fall to pay her for hay over the winter, since finances are the only reason they are selling her. I will need about $1,000 to redo our barn to house a horse. I hope I will be able to take her to college with me. 
Also, I was wondering if anyone would be able to tell me about how much I would need to buy tack for her, so I would know how much to save? I ride western and will probably be buying most things used from a local tack shop. I know the best I can ask for is just an estimate, but any insight would be helpful.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Also, I had an experience in looking for a saddle just today. A girl who lives near me is selling one of her saddle and I figured I'd ask about it and have my mom look at it to see if it would be worth buying. 

I asked how much it was and yesterday she told me she wanted $50 for it, she paid $200 for it, and that I could take it home for my mom to look at. Today I walked over and she tells me that her mom took it to a tack shop and had it appraised. Apparently they offered her $500 for it, so now she was asking $150. I still brought it home, but I just thought the whole situation was kind of funny. It's not a bad looking saddle, but after that I'm definitely not buying it. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Trina, find out the complete list of required courses at Findlay. Take as many as you can at community college, get an Associates Degree in something useful like Business or Accounting. Then transfer. You are FAR FAR more likely to be accepted as a junior with a degree than as a transfer student with some random credits. Many colleges auto accept juniors with degrees and if there's spots left THEN students with no degree get in. The education will also be a good backup or complementary skillset.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

DA, that's what I am still thinking of doing at OSU, taking the required classes that will also transfer to Findlay and also completing an associate. I may decide not to go to Findlay simply because of the cost. It's nearly $40,000 a year. If I go to OSU, I would still get a degree in the field I want to enter, so I could just go there without going to Findlay, or I could transfer to Findlay afterwards if I still want to. They have a Horse Science degree program that is designed for students wishing to transfer, either to the main campus or to a different school.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I talked to the girl with the saddle and she said she'd come back down to $50 for it, so in a few weeks, after my open house, I'll be the owner of a new(to me) saddle


----------

